# Where can I buy small mirrors et al. ?



## SergioQ (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi All, 

Am in the Seattle area, and never built anything before. But I wanted to try and build something using small mirrors, and perhaps even magnifying glasses.

But no hobby shops seem to carry those items here, and googleing Mirrors and Optical supplies just yield too many LARGE scale suppliers.

i.e. I don't need a three foot long mirror, I'm talking small here.

Any thought would be so well appreciated.

Many thanks in advance, 

Sergio


----------

